# Rubbermaid Christmas Tree Totes



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have checked everywhere for these thinking I would like to use a couple and have a couple on hand. Are they actually called this and made by rubbermaid? I can't even find them on rubbermaids site. Does anyone have a part# off of a sticker or anything? I have checked walmart to no avail. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Coldliz (Dec 31, 2007)

Do you mean the tree bags?


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 31, 2007)

I guess they are a plastic storage container that is larger that is used for a tort enclosure.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Dee 
The only place I've ever found them is Walmart. You may have to ask a store employee....sometimes they dont even know. LOL
Good Luck.
Last Christmas a guy on another forum bought 4 (or so) at $4.00
What a steal!!! I paid like $24.00 for mine.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Tracy!


----------



## JustAnja (Dec 31, 2007)

They are 24.95 at Wal-Mart right now, I wish they would come down a bit. I will be keeping my eye open for clearance pricing on them. I would like to have a couple for extra turt/tort setups as well as to store my set of 3 xmas pencil trees.


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 31, 2007)

Dee they are made by Iris. I haven't seen the christmas tree ones at my walmart, but they do have what they call, I think, a holiday tote. It's the same size, but has 2 wheels.
I have to say I got some, 15 , earlier this year for $3.00 each. SORRY

Danny


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Sure Danny, just rub it in! LOL!


----------



## Cam (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you tried calling your local Home Depot, Menards, Lowes type hardware big box store? I was going to go check ours out after I takes the kids (screaming) back to school tomorrow.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Have not checked lowes yet, I will have to go and check.


----------



## Cam (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey, do you have a Costco or Sams Club near you?

They may have a good seasonal storage selection at good prices.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I am not a member there.


----------



## Cam (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm not either. 
BUT I have gone a couple times with friends, then we went to the DQ and I treated them to a Blizzard...of course you might choose someplace warm on a day like this (here it is negative digiits wind chill)

How about a feed store? Or a Fleet Farm?


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I just got mine at Wal mart $24.00 said all xmas items 50% off but when I questioned they said not the tote. But I got it anyway. Only had one though. Its the one with the two wheels, red top. Didn't see anything like this at Costco and was there less than a week ago.
Good luck- I wouldn't mind finding some for a bit less $$.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 1, 2008)

So I went to Walmart tonight to stock up on school snacks, etc. The same walmart that I called 2 times asking if they had large totes. With a response of "no, we are out". So I decided to look for myself. I found 50 gal totes with wheels. Are these the ones everyone is talking about? Well, I bought 2 anyway for $12.83 ea.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 1, 2008)

Walmart was right  they were out. These are bigger than the 50 gal. size Dee. They are 51 inches long and 21 inches wide and I think 14 inches high.
They will still come in handy Dee, when you get more tortoises. 
Oh I did buy 4 at regular price at first. The first was four years ago and I paid $20 for that one, then I bought 3 for $25 two years ago. 

Danny


----------



## cvalda (Jan 1, 2008)

I got the one on wheels with the red top... These ones I guess aren't the ones you are talking about, Danny! I hope I can find some as big as the ones you saw! These ones on wheels are about 4 feet long and maybe 18 inches wide. I've got mine in use, they are roomy enough for smaller sweeties!


----------



## Cam (Jan 1, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> So I went to Walmart tonight to stock up on school snacks, etc. The same walmart that I called 2 times asking if they had large totes. With a response of "no, we are out". So I decided to look for myself. I found 50 gal totes with wheels. Are these the ones everyone is talking about? Well, I bought 2 anyway for $12.83 ea.




I would bet money that if you asked if they had 'large totes', the mind warrior on the other end of the phone thought you meant the shoes 
At our walmart I could ask if they carried toilet paper and they would say no...they have taken the 'just say no' thing too far

Glad you got one at such an awesome price too


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Figures, I thought this one didn't seem big enough. I guess I just might have to use one to actually organize something! LOL


----------



## baybay (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found a very nice selection of rubber maid tubs at target. I am not sure if they are tree bins but very close.i got a nice sized one for 14$.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, I did get mine at Wal-Mart but I found the name on the box it is
*Iris Holiday tree storage box*. "Iris" is the brand name. It is 52 7/8 x 20 7/8 x 14 1/8, they are sort of clear with a red top.
I did a quick search and found them on the net up to $42.00 - but I am sure they are out there for less. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info! Looks like I have to get on the ball and find some. Might have 2 female russians coming!


----------



## Itort (Jan 6, 2008)

In this area ,E.Iowa/W.Illinois, they on sale this week at both Walmart & K-mart for $10-$12 each. I'm checking out this afternoon.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 6, 2008)

That is soooooo.......frustrating! I cannot find any anywhere around here. Wish you were closer, I would ask you to get me a couple!


----------



## swedeheart (Jan 6, 2008)

Everyone tells me you shouldn't have glass aquariums for your torts (which is why i chose not to get one). But how are they different from a Rubbermaid box? Is it because they are plastic they don't store the heat? Or they are just bigger than most aquariums?
It's just something that I have been wondering...


----------



## Itort (Jan 6, 2008)

First of all they're much cheaper. The opaque plastic seems to give torts more security. The square footage is larger with the right type (long and low), which why everyone is looking for christmas storage boxes. The one thing do with mine is make a cover of 1"x 1" lumber and 1" chicken wire to keep unwanted guests out (I have three dogs and 4 cats) and use the lid that comes with them to control humidity.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 6, 2008)

You are right. The glass does hold the heat a bit much and does not allow the best air circulation. And of course you want to allow as much space as possible. Plus it stresses torts too much if they can see out. They then make it their mission to try to get out and end up going no where. Stressful!


----------



## swedeheart (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I'm just trying to learn as much as possible about my tortoise. It's starting to feel like everything stresses them out lol


----------



## swedeheart (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh one more question! What do you guys thingk of vision cages? are they just as bad as aquariums? or is the reason no one here seems to have them cause they are RIDICULOUS expensive?


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am not familiar with vision cages. But if they are super expensive, there is no need to do that when you can keep the cost of your enclosure very reasonable.


----------



## Coldliz (Jan 6, 2008)

I was just looking at vision cages last night. They are way too expensive!!!
I have mine in a glass aquarium (as suggested by the breeder) I'm still very confused as to why they can't be in a glass aquarium. She seems happy to me.


----------



## cvalda (Jan 6, 2008)

The glass enclosure is like an oven, it traps in the heat and slowly fries them! It doesn't allow for the variances in temps that are needed, and doesn't provide them with good airflow, either. Also most (but not all) torties get really upset when they can see out but can't GET out!


----------



## Coldliz (Jan 6, 2008)

even the lower sided viv's they make now, with an open top?

I apologize, I'm not trying to be contradictory. I'm just aggitated because the breeder told me to use the glass enclosure and my book says to use it also. I spent a lot of money on it and everyone else says not to use it!! I'm just trying to understand.


----------

